# Flying Peter Pan



## Plmediatech (Dec 1, 2014)

We are doing Peter Pan on a very low budget and would love to some how fly Peter Pan and the children if possible. Our ceilings are also very low (9.5 ft). Any and all suggestions and ideas would be great!


----------



## DRU (Dec 1, 2014)

First, check with a professional flying company such as ZFX or Flying by Foy to see how much it would cost to get a flying rig for your stage. If your budget or space does not allow you to fly your actors with rope, wire, and harnesses through the guidance of one of those companies, then you shouldn't fly them. NEVER try to fly a person without professional help and guidance.

That being said, there are other ways to make it seem like they are flying without them actually flying. I recently did a production of Disney's Peter Pan Jr where we had cutouts of the characters flying in shadow on a transparent drop. You can also try low-lying fog/dry ice on the stage to simulate clouds and have them dance on the stage.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 1, 2014)

Have them jump really high. 9' is a really low ceiling. Alternatives would be a black trolly they stand on that moves or ninjas holding them while they strike a pose.


----------



## What Rigger? (Dec 1, 2014)

Calll Foy, Hall Associates Flying Effects, ZFX, D2, etc...

9 foot ceilings won't be a problem for any of them. They will work with you every step of the way. Do not attempt on your own.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 2, 2014)

I worked on a ballet production of Peter Pan where they had "doll" versions of the characters on black poles; with a black backdrop and high sidelight coming straight across (shuttered off so it didn't go below six feet), you couldn't see the dancers dressed in head-to-toe black manipulating them. Simple, effective and above all safe.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 2, 2014)

Buy heelies and have everybody wheel around on stage (carefully if there is a pit or drop at the front of your stage). My wife did this a few years back when they couldn't afford to fly and it worked with great effect, especially if you can find ways to hide or cover the shoes with something that looks more appropriate to the scene.


----------



## misterm (Dec 2, 2014)

Our central set piece was a 6' diameter toybox with some LED Par cans built into the top. When flying, the actors stood just behind and above the lights. Cue blackout, add a disco ball out in the house, make sure the actors can sell the flight with the music, worked great. Traveled the whole thing in a school bus. Picture quality is terrible, but you get the idea. It was also fun to have lost boys and pirates climbing in and out of the box throughout the show.


----------



## chausman (Dec 3, 2014)

misterm said:


> Our central set piece was a 6' diameter toybox with some LED Par cans built into the top. When flying, the actors stood just behind and above the lights. Cue blackout, add a disco ball out in the house, make sure the actors can sell the flight with the music, worked great. Traveled the whole thing in a school bus. Picture quality is terrible, but you get the idea. It was also fun to have lost boys and pirates climbing in and out of the box throughout the show.



I love it! That looks like a great way to handle it with low budget/young kids.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 4, 2014)

Basically, the rule is that you don't fly performers unless you hire a company that specializes in flying. There are too many factors at play that can end in disaster.

That being said, we put the word in quotes ("fly") and there are a world of possibilities using the magic of theater. After all, we intend our audiences to have a suspension of disbelief. When we tell them that the children are flying and give them some reasonable idea of this action, they will buy into it, even though they know there is no flying going on. I assume that you do not have a fly system, so manipulation of scenery to simulate flying will be difficult. Then again, I don't know how minimalistic your sets are. I do like the "doll" idea. I have used a stage wagon before. 

Just remember to keep these young performers safe. The best way to do that is keep them on the ground.


----------

